# Fussabdruck



## unicorn (10. Aug. 2008)

hallo!

ich habe einen Fussabdruck am Teich entdeckt, der mir Rätsel aufgibt - vielleicht wisst ihr mehr...


----------



## canis (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

hallo manuela

der fussabdruck stammt zweifelsfrei von einem vogel. ich tippe mal auf eine ente. 

LG
David


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

Servus Manu

Rehspur


----------



## andreas w. (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

hi manuela. meine erster tip - wie bei helmut, ein reh. kommt von der form und grösse hin. 

@david: was habt denn ihr für vögel vor der haustüre ? hast du den schlüssel gesehen?

wenn´s wiederkommt, stell schonmal die kartoffelklöse auf und halte messer und gabel parat - mahlzeit.


----------



## Crossbaer (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*



			
				andreas weber schrieb:
			
		

> hi manuela. meine erster tip - wie bei helmut, ein reh. kommt von der form und grösse hin.
> 
> @david: was habt denn ihr für vögel vor der haustüre ? hast du den schlüssel gesehen?
> 
> wenn´s wiederkommt, stell schonmal die kartoffelklöse auf und halte messer und gabel parat - mahlzeit.



Und den Rotkohl nicht vergessen


----------



## canis (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

hallo miteinander

nun ja, ich wohne in der schweiz, gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die rehe in deutschland so ziemlich die gleichen sind wie bei uns. unsere rehe haben pro fuss nur zwei schalen, die man beide auch in der spur sieht. bei weichem untergrund, wie im bild vorhanden, sind normalerweise auch noch die geäfter sichtbar. 

das gezeigte trittsiegel erfüllt aber keinen dieser punkte. erstens sind für mich im linken teil der spur eindeutig drei abdrücke zu sehen, nicht zwei. zudem sehen sie für mich nach krallen aus und nicht nach schalen. schalen zeichnen viel deutlicher, da sie breiter sind. im rechten teil der spur ist der abdruck einer weiteren kralle zu sehen und nicht etwa der abdruck von zwei geäftern. spuren mit drei krallen (oder zehen) vorne und einer kralle hinten, wie auf dem bild zu sehen, sind praktisch nur bei vögeln zu sehen.

hier mal zwei bilder einer rehspur: 
http://www.rehkitzhilfe.de/images/Allgemeine_Info/Trittsiegel Reh auf der Flucht.jpg
http://www.rehkitzhilfe.de/images/Allgemeine_Info/Reh Trittsiegel 7.jpg

für mich haben diese beiden spuren so ziemlich gar nichts mit der spur auf dem bild gemeinsam. dagegen passt das trittsiegel eines vogels, hier einer ente, doch schon besser: 

http://www.wald-rlp.de/uploads/pics/spur_06.jpg

die grösse passt übrigens ziemlich gut zu einer ente! alleine die mittelzehe vorne misst bei der gewöhnlichen __ stockente 5cm. meine schlüssel messen auch etwa 5cm und auf dem bild ist die mittelzehe etwa so lang wie der schlüssel. das würde also ziemlich gut passen. das einzige, was mich an der ente zweifeln lässt, ist, dass die schwimmhäute nicht klar genug zeichneten. aber ich bleibe dabei, von einem vogel ist die spur sicher. 

LG
David


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

Servus David

Jetzt kann ich deinen "Entenfuß" erst deuten  , die Ente geht von rechts nach links.
Mein Reh geht aber links nach rechts  

Schwer zu deutende Fußspur


----------



## unicorn (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

mannomann da bringt ihr mich aber ins Grübeln.......

also ein Reh schliesse ich aus dem Grunde aus da wir einen Schrebergarten haben, wo noch nie ein Reh gesichtet wurde. Wir haben auch rundherum einen Zaun von ca. 150 cm

eine Ente habe ich noch nie gesehen aber es könnte ja sein dass die in den frühen Morgenstunden da war.

Ich habe auch schon an einen __ Reiher gedacht aber soviel ich auch googel, ich finde keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit :-(


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

Servus Manu

Da hast uns aber lang zappeln lassen mit der Hintergrund Info    
Das schärfte aber die Sinne   

Dann wirds wohl eine Ente sein.

Gratulation David


----------



## lotharw (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

Hallo Manuela,

nach einem Paarhufer sieht das eindeutig nicht aus,Reh scheidet aus.

Drei Zehen und und dazwischen eine verwaschene Spur deutet auf einen Wasservogel hin,ob es eine Ente war möchte ich nicht bestätigen.

Mfg
lothar


----------



## canis (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*



			
				unicorn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch schon an einen __ Reiher gedacht aber soviel ich auch googel, ich finde keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit :-(



einen (grau-)reiher kann ich auch nicht ausschliessen, besonders weil er keine schwimmhäute besitzt. die mittelzehe des reihers ist aber mit 7-8cm etwas länger als ich sie auf dem bild schätze. oder wie lang ist der schlüssel? 

LG
David


----------



## ron (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

Hallo Manuela,

wäre es möglich den Verlauf der Spur zu sehen. Eine Spur, die plötzlich beginnt ist natürlich recht einfach als von einem Vogel stammend zu identifizieren. Häufig sind Spuren auch schwierig zu deuten (gilt nicht für zweibeiner), wenn Tiere mit dem Hinterfuss in die vordere Spur hineintreten. Es kann sogar vorkommen, das ein Tier sich umdreht und genau in die gleiche Spur zurückgeht. (Kenne ich aber hauptsächlich bei Tiefschnee). Ganz lustig wird's wenn zwei Tieren in der Spur von einander gehen.

Einen __ Graureiher würde ich ausschliessen. Dafür ist die Spur zu klein. Von der Grösse her stimme ich überein mit der "Entenlobby", aber nach meinem Gefühl stimmt das nicht mit der Tiefe überein. Die "Bruchkante" ist recht scharf und das deutet auf einen gewissen Gewicht hin. Der "Boden" ist jedoch nicht flach, wie ich das von einer Ente kenne (also die Schwimmhäute).

Versuch doch mal noch mehr Informationen ein zu sammeln. Scheint den Sherlock Homes in mehreren von uns zu wecken. 

LG

Ron


----------



## BonnieundClyde (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*



			
				canis schrieb:
			
		

> einen (grau-)__ reiher kann ich auch nicht ausschliessen, besonders weil er keine schwimmhäute besitzt. die mittelzehe des reihers ist aber mit 7-8cm etwas länger als ich sie auf dem bild schätze. oder wie lang ist der schlüssel?
> 
> LG
> David



Moin Manuela,
es ist ganz sicher keine Spur eines Graureihers! Da wir schon Reiherbesuch hatten, können wir das definitiv ausschliessen. Der Abdruck des Reihers ist viel grösser, man kann die einzelnen Zehen gut erkennen, er ist auch viel weiter nach aussen gespreizt. Haben beim letzten Besuch leider kein Foto vom Abdruck gemacht.


----------



## unicorn (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

so und nu geh ich in den Garten und sammel noch mehr Infos ;-)


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

Servus Manu

   

Ich will doch auch noch zum Zug kommen


----------



## andreas w. (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

wie sieht eigentlich ein fussabdruck der hochgelobten, bayrischen eierlegenden woll-milch-sau aus? bischen grösser, oder?


----------



## unicorn (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

 
also Ingo hat mich ja grad ausgelacht was die Fotos angeht....

"wie hältst du denn den Zollstock da ran? Und den Dreck hättest auch bisserl rauspinseln können"

ja bin ich denn ein Archäologe  

also hier jetzt mal genauere Masse - es ist übrigens der einzige Abdruck weit und breit.......sehr mysteriös.


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

Servus Manu

Ein verwirrter Schwan  , oder doch eine __ Stockente, ein Erpel, nach der Tiefe des Abdruckes.


----------



## Trautchen (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

... aber ein einbeiniger 

Auch servus alle miteinand.


----------



## unicorn (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

ok - dann würd ich mal sagen wir einigen uns auf Ente.

Danke an euch alle dass ihr euch immer so viel Mühe macht  

übrigens hab ich bei Pflanzenbestimmung auch noch was


----------



## Teichfreund (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck*

Hallöle,

für eine Ente scheint mir der Abdruck doch sehr groß zu sein. Aber was haltet ihr von einer Gans?

Grüße
Markus


----------

